# nerve wrecking ...



## OzziBoy

I am trying to translate the phrase "nerve wrecking" into Czech. I am trying to explain/sympathise that a certain situation may be "nerve wrecking" for someone. 


It must be so nerve wrecking for you to be under so much pressure.
I can appreciate that coming to visit you like that would be quite nerve wrecking for you.

A literal translation would be *nervové vyprošťovací.* Does this have the same meaning in Czech as it does in English or is there a similar turn of phrase which I can use?

Děkuji,
Ozzi


----------



## Managa

Maybe:

"*na zbláznění*" (literally - to get crazy)

It must be so nerve wrecking for you to be under so much pressure.
--> *Musí to pro tebe být na zbláznění být pod takovým tlakem.* (=You must be getting crazy being under so much pressure.)

Does it work for you?


----------



## Petra123

Another suggestion:
"(pěkný) nervák"

 It is rather informal, though, so don't use it in formal writing.         

It must be so nerve wrecking for you to be under so much pressure.
--> *Určitě to pro tebe je pěkný nervák být pod takovým tlakem.
*
Nervák can mean:
1. a nerve-wracking situation: *Je to (pěkný) nervák.* (e.g. describing a football match you've been watching)

2. a person (both female or male) who gets the jitters easily: *Ona/on je pěkný nervák.*


----------



## OzziBoy

Ano. Děkuji. *(pěkný) nervák* is perfect. Thank you Petra. 

*na zblázněn*í is also useful but probably too strong for this situation. I will definitely keep it up my sleeve though - I feel it might be useful one day! 

Thank-you.
Ozzi


----------



## Garin

There is also another expression with a similar meaning - *vynervovat* (verb), or *vynervovaný* (adjective).
_Být pod takovým tlakem, z toho musíš být pěkně *vynervovaný.*_


----------



## werrr

What about *nervyrvoucí*?

_Ten tlak na tebe musí být nervyrvoucí._​


----------



## Managa

werrr said:


> What about *nervyrvoucí*?
> 
> _Ten tlak na tebe musí být nervyrvoucí._​



Tenhle výraz ale není na rozdíl od předchozích návrhů tolik používaný... marně vzpomínám kdy jsem ho naposled někde viděla nebo slyšela


----------



## vianie

And what about: Mnohý příběh nepostrádá *nervydrásajícího* průběhu.


----------



## Cagey

I don't think it will influence the translation into Czech, but for sake of future searches, you might want to know that _nerve-wrecking_ is a common misspelling of _nerve-wracking_ (as it is spelled in post #3). 

From the English forum: Nerve-wrecking   Or  Nerve-wracking


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ozzi, I think you mean "nerve-wracking" ...


----------

